# New 5 Gal. Hawkeye Tank



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Got it the other day from Wal-Mart & set it up yesterday. Nice tank, IMO, and WELL worth the $25.00 (free shipping - yay!!!). 

Came with everything except a heater - an Aqua-Tech power filter (had to baffle it), hood & 9 watt screw in fluorescent bulb. 

Took some pics, but I'm having trouble getting them off the camera & on my computer, so I only have one to show you. It's with the light off.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

It looks very nice! are they real plants?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you and yes they are. 

To me, the tanks looks LARGER than a 5 gal. - probably because of the shape.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful tank! =] It does look larger than a 5 gallon to me too lol.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have one just like that!!! I love want you've done to it!!


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow that's so nice. Looks very roomy. Very nice looking betta too!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

That is a very nice tank and now after an hour I remember why I came back on here, to learn how to baffle my filter haha Your tank looks bigger than 5 gallons though lol


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments. 

I don't know why, but the java moss that is covering the driftwood doesn't show up in the picture. 

The betta in there is "Prince" and he is a 7 month old comb tail - kinda on the small side, IMO, but I think he is very pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, DQ!!! 

FINALLY got the rest of the pics unloaded (darn computers!!!) so here they are with the lights on & one with the hood open showing how I baffle the filter (lights off).


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow!! Thanks for posting all these great pics & sharing your review! I've been wondering about this new kit because there aren't any reviews yet. It looks a lot roomier than the 5-gallon Tetra Crescent I have.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

RandomFish said:


> Wow!! Thanks for posting all these great pics & sharing your review! I've been wondering about this new kit because there aren't any reviews yet. It looks a lot roomier than the 5-gallon Tetra Crescent I have.


Thanks, RandomFish! It DOES appear to be more than 5 gallons, but it isn't. All in all a VERY nice tank that I am VERY happy with!!!! :-D


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Thanks, DQ!!!
> 
> FINALLY got the rest of the pics unloaded (darn computers!!!) so here they are with the lights on & one with the hood open showing how I baffle the filter (lights off).


Wow that is very nice!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

I ordered the same one but haven't set it up yet. It is so cool to see what you did with yours and that you are happy with it.  Great job with the plants and decor! (And I agree, it does appear bigger then 5 gallons.)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I LOVE all those pretty clear marbles on the bottom! <3 Your tank is so pretty! =D
Your betta is SO Handsome!!! <3 His fins are beautiful! <3

So you just order something from walmart online and they take it to your walmart for free? Wow. I really should order off of there!

I know this is a silly question but how much horizontal space does it take up? I'd like a five gallon that doesn't take up as much room. =]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, Wally!

Actually, right now there is free shipping to your HOME on this!!!! I had to pay state sales tax, but that was it. 

Per the product description on the site, it is:

Product in Inches (L x W x H): 16.5 x 9.38 x 13.75

So it would take up 16.5 inches. Too much? 

To tell the truth, I like it so much I wish I had enough extra cash to get 2 or 3 more just to have on stand-by - LOL!!!! Of course, then I would be thinking about having them sitting there empty & have to get more bettas!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks from me too. I just grabbed one of these in case I have to move Tango out of his 16.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Very nice tank!! Is it the same 5 gallon hex from Petsmart?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

SilverCaracal said:


> Very nice tank!! Is it the same 5 gallon hex from Petsmart?


Thank you!

I don't think so - it sure doesn't have a Petsmart price!!! :-D


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Your tank looks awesome! He looks so tiny in that tank, it looks much bigger than 5 gallons.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

dukie1346 said:


> Your tank looks awesome! He looks so tiny in that tank, it looks much bigger than 5 gallons.


Thanks so much. It's hard to believe it is only a 5 gal. tank, but it is!!! :-D


----------



## emeltee (Jul 30, 2010)

WM finally got these back in stock - yay! 

How many pounds of gravel did you use to fill the bottom? I have a 5 lb bag. Do you think that'll be enough? I've read that you should use anywhere from 1 - 2 lbs/gallon.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

Are there filter replacement pads available for this tank?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't bother replacing the pads. You really don't need to. It'll save you money too! Just rinse them in dirty tank water when you do water changes to remove big debris and pop em back in.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

emeltee said:


> WM finally got these back in stock - yay!
> 
> How many pounds of gravel did you use to fill the bottom? I have a 5 lb bag. Do you think that'll be enough? I've read that you should use anywhere from 1 - 2 lbs/gallon.


Thanks for the heads up - I like the first one I got so much, I just ordered another one!!! :-D

I don't know how many pounds of gravel I put in. I had some extra sitting around and used that. 

Put your 5 pounds in and see how you like it. If you want it deeper, you can always get more to add.


----------



## emeltee (Jul 30, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Don't bother replacing the pads. You really don't need to. It'll save you money too! Just rinse them in dirty tank water when you do water changes to remove big debris and pop em back in.


Great! So *nothing* needs to be replaced on the filter at all? I don't have it in my hands yet, so I am unfamiliar with the set up, as this will be my first experience with a filter. 



Lion Mom said:


> Thanks for the heads up - I like the first one I got so much, I just ordered another one!!! :-D
> 
> I don't know how many pounds of gravel I put in. I had some extra sitting around and used that.
> 
> Put your 5 pounds in and see how you like it. If you want it deeper, you can always get more to add.


My local Petsmart only has 5 lb bags. Since I don't have my tank yet, I was wondering if I needed another bag. I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait til next week.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No, you don't need to replace anything. You will need to rinse it now and then and take it apart and clean the impeller but that's it. Your kit should have instructions on cleaning the impeller. I suggest you learn how to take it apart before you use it. It helps!


----------

